# Wie bekämpfe ich am besten die Karpfenlaus?



## breiti (20. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe in meinem Teich Karpfenläuse. Wie kann ich diese am besten bekämpfen?
Es gibt soviel verschiedene Meinungen...
Was halten Ihr von "Program® S ad us. vet., Lacktabletten 23.1 mg" hat das schon mal jemand von Euch versucht?

Gruss
Breiti


----------



## kleinefische (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie bekämpfe ich am besten die Karpfenlaus?*

Hallo Breiti,
ich hatte vor einem Monat das gleiche Problem. Ich habe Argu Pond von JBL eingesetzt.
Es ist recht einfach in der Handhabung. Dosierungsanleitung muss natürlich beachtet werden, nach einer Woche macht man noch einen WW von 30 %. Ggf kann man nach 2 Wochen die Behandlung wiederholen.
Meine Fische sind ohne weiteren Befall und wohlauf. Es gibt sicher noch andere Mittel, die ähnlich angewendet werden und genauso effektiv sind.
Viel Glück bei der Bekämpfung der Plagegeister

Sabine


----------



## Joerg (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie bekämpfe ich am besten die Karpfenlaus?*

Hallo Breiti,
:Willkommen2

Den Tierarzt an den Teich holen und ihn über eine angepasste Medikamentierung entscheiden lassen.
Viele der gutgemeinten Ratschläge haben schon so vielen Fischen das Leben gekostet, dass es ohne weitere Informationen über die aktuelle Situation kaum Sinn macht einfach mal einen Behandlungsvorschlag in den Raum zu werfen.
Das hat bei mir mal in Dosierung X geholfen, kann schnell nach hinten losgehen.

Stell doch bitte deinen Teich mal vor.


----------

